
AT&T and Verizon both want to run massive ad-tracking networks to rival Facebook - lnguyen
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/30/17410942/att-verizon-facebook-ad-tracking
======
Rjevski
Not sure how they are planning to achieve that.

The only edge they _potentially_ have is access to location data without a
possible opt-out. Everything else is behind HTTPS, so impossible for them to
track. Facebook can pull it off because people stay within Facebook's services
(FB, Instagram, WhatsApp, etc). The carriers don't have any kind of compelling
service users would spend all day in.

This will fail miserably, and I'm very happy about that.

------
acct1771
So, what do all their current trackers and such do, then?

